# The Bubba Report



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Kevin and he and Bruce made it down in 22 hrs. They stayed at Dave Klose's place last night and are doing some local sight seeing today then it's back on the road. Kevin is extremely pleased with his pit. They had rain on the road all day yesterday, but other than that no problems or issues on the road with the new truck. Sounds like there having WAY too much fun.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

wonder if Dave cooked for em?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2007)

I'm sure he did, or is going to. That's just the kind of guy Dave is.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

I've heard that Dave likes to cook BBQ...but he's not very good at it.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I've heard that Dave likes to cook BBQ...but he's not very good at it.



He should listen to one of your PodCasts.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wonder if Dave cooked for em?



He was cooked  alright.  Great time.  More to follow.


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2007)

You got that bad boy home yet or what ?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 7, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":17mzaxtb]wonder if Dave cooked for em?



He was cooked  alright.  Great time.  More to follow.[/quote:17mzaxtb]
That sounds about right.


----------

